# FS : 9-10" Male Flowerhorn



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Hi there, selling the FH for $180 obo
very healthy, on pellets, kingworms, shrimps..etc
Located in vancouver

Thank you


----------



## CrazyJ (Jul 24, 2010)

I saw it a couple weeks ago picking up my Gar. Beautiful fish!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice FH,
free bump!


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Wow nice guy. Decent price too


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

bump $160 obo


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

$150 bump!


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

$150 bump..


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

$100 firm..
need this guy gone..


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

call me if u still have


----------

